# Wo/Woher Webspace?



## Maxl (16 Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Kann mir jemand eine günstige oder Gratis-Seite nennen, auf der ich Dateien zum Download zur Verfügung stellen kann?
Sprich: ich brauche keine Homepage oder sowas, sondern einfach nur ein wenig Online-Speicherplatz. Ideal wäre noch, wenn sich das ganze per ftp ansprechen ließe.
Kennt hier jemand Anbieter oder kann mir jemand sowas anbieten?

mfg Maxl


----------



## mst (16 Januar 2009)

die bekandeste up- /downloadseite ist wohl www.rapidshare.com


----------



## Maxl (16 Januar 2009)

klingt grundsätzlich interessant, aber die tatsache, dass nicht heruntergeladene Dateien nach 90 Tagen gelöscht werden ist nicht so soll
und ein Premium Account ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Januar 2009)

www.web.de und dann die CLUB-Mitgliedschaft... da gibt es u.a. eine Online-Festplatte die du auch öffentlich machen kannst. Speicherplatz ist unbegrenzt (jeden Monat gibt es bei Bedarf 1 GB mehr)


----------



## Maxl (16 Januar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> www.web.de und dann die CLUB-Mitgliedschaft... da gibt es u.a. eine Online-Festplatte die du auch öffentlich machen kannst. Speicherplatz ist unbegrenzt (jeden Monat gibt es bei Bedarf 1 GB mehr)


können nicht-Mitglieder auf diese Dateien dann zugreifen?


----------



## himbeergeist (16 Januar 2009)

http://www.geizkragen.de/suche/Kostenloser Webspace


----------



## zotos (16 Januar 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einem NAS am Router ein "Port Forwarding" für FTP und bei dyndns registrieren und im Router einrichten.


----------



## himbeergeist (16 Januar 2009)

klingt irgendwie gut, nur was ist das? ROFLMAO:

Frank


----------



## MW (16 Januar 2009)

Lycos-Tripod

Bietet dir 1GB Speicher, ist kostenlos, hat FTP
Eigentlich ist es gedacht um Webseiten zu hosten, geht aber auch ohne


----------



## himbeergeist (16 Januar 2009)

MW schrieb:


> Lycos-Tripod
> 
> Bietet dir 1GB Speicher, ist kostenlos, hat FTP
> Eigentlich ist es gedacht um Webseiten zu hosten, geht aber auch ohne



lycos macht dicht, jedenfalls den webspace, versuche dich doch mal zu registrieren.


*Wichtige Information!* 

Sehr geehrte LYCOS-Webhosting-Kunden und Interessenten,

LYCOS wird das Webhosting-Geschäft einstellen.

Bei unserem exklusiven Partner *STRATO* finden Sie attraktive Angebote für jeden Bedarf.
Entscheiden Sie sich jetzt für den "Webhoster des Jahres" (Leserwahl 2008, PC Praxis 01/2009)


Frank


----------



## MW (16 Januar 2009)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> lycos macht dicht, jedenfalls den webspace, versuche dich doch mal zu registrieren.
> 
> 
> *Wichtige Information!*
> ...



Hmm, das hab ich auch grad gelesen, werd mal schnell noch meine Dateien da runterziehen bevor die im Müll landen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Januar 2009)

Maxl schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eine günstige oder Gratis-Seite nennen, auf der ich Dateien zum Download zur Verfügung stellen kann?
> Sprich: ich brauche keine Homepage oder sowas, sondern einfach nur ein wenig Online-Speicherplatz. Ideal wäre noch, wenn sich das ganze per ftp ansprechen ließe.
> Kennt hier jemand Anbieter oder kann mir jemand sowas anbieten?



Hallo Maxl,

von den kostenlosen Diensten rate ich ab, weil Du sonst 
aller paar Monate neu suchen musst, weil das von Dir 
genutzte Angebot gerade eingestellt wird. Also eher was 
für um die 1 €.

Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit *www.df.eu* gemacht. Bei 
dem verlinkten Tarif musste Du (m. E.) nicht mal eine Domain 
anmelden, sondern kannst eine verfügbare Subdomain nutzen 
(z. B. maxl.abcde.biz). Alle, welche Du den Link gibst, können
die Daten runterladen.


----------



## dalbi (17 Januar 2009)

hallo,

freenas?
Läuft bei mir seit ca. 1/2 Jahr problemlos über DYNDNS und das auf dieser komischen box von t-online (S100) die es vor 1 Jahr zur 6000 DSL dazu gab.

Derzeitiger ausbau zwei Platten mit 500MB.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## himbeergeist (17 Januar 2009)

D. Albinus schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> freenas?
> Läuft bei mir seit ca. 1/2 Jahr problemlos über DYNDNS und das auf dieser komischen box von t-online (S100) die es vor 1 Jahr zur 6000 DSL dazu gab.
> ...


http://www.freenas.org/index.php?option=com_openwiki&Itemid=30&id=faqs:de

hier auf Deutsch, kann ja nicht jeder perfrkt Englisch. 

Frank


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Januar 2009)

Maxl schrieb:


> können nicht-Mitglieder auf diese Dateien dann zugreifen?



JA... aber die Idee mit dem FTP-Server von Zotos finde ich viel besser.... dann sparst du dir auf jeden Fall schon mal die Zeit fürs hochladen.....


----------



## Maxl (17 Januar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> JA... aber die Idee mit dem FTP-Server von Zotos finde ich viel besser.... dann sparst du dir auf jeden Fall schon mal die Zeit fürs hochladen.....


Direkt bei mir einen ftp-Server zu betreiben kommt nicht in Frage, da ich über ein Uni-Netzwerk am Internet hänge, und der Server-Betrieb ist genehmigungspflichtig. Abgesehen davon will ich nicht ständig da ein Ding bei mir am Schreibttisch laufen haben - also kommt nur ein öffentlicher Server in Frage.
Für kurzfristige oder größere Dinge hab ich direkt am PC einen ftp-Server installiert, den ich bei bedarf starte.


----------



## Maxl (17 Januar 2009)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> http://www.geizkragen.de/suche/Kostenloser Webspace


Der Tipp ist super!
Bin über diesen Link auf http://www.freehostia.de/ gestoßen. Hatte noch keine Zeit, mir die AGB genau durchzulesen, aber grundsätzlich ist das genau das was ich suche:
- öffentlich ansprechbar per Sub-Domain
- ftp-Zugang
- 1024 MB
- Werbung auf freiwilliger Basis - wobei dies ja durchaus gerechtfertigt ist


Also: Vorerst danke für all die Antworten, hat mir sehr viel weitergeholfen.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Januar 2009)

DAS hab ich gerade noch gefunden....


ok.... ich war zu langsam......


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Januar 2009)

kostenlos (je nach Größe und Traffic) und ohne Werbung:
http://www.arcor.de/mps/hp/tp_hp_index.jsp

läuft bei mir seit Jahren problemlos.


----------

